# Récupérer les imessages de l'iPhone sur message du Mac



## Madscorpio (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je possède un iphone 4 depuis plus de 2 ans et donc il contient de nombreuses conversations iMessages.
Après avoir revendu mon MacBook Pro sous Lion, je me suis acheté un MacBook Air, avec Moutain Lion.
J'ai bien sûr configuré Message pour recevoir mes imessages dessus, mais il n'y a que les nouveaux qui s'affichent sur le Mac. 
J'aimerais pouvoir importer et me retrouver avec toutes mes conversations imessages qui existaient sur l'iphone directement sur l'ordinateur.
Si quelqu'un avait une solution à me proposer, je lui en serait grandement reconnaissant !


----------



## edd72 (22 Septembre 2013)

Via iCloud, il faut synchroniser tes Contacts.

Une fois cela fait, dès l'instant où tu converseras avec un de tes contacts avec lequel tu as déjà eu une conversation iMessage, l'historique de conversation se synchronisera.


----------



## Madscorpio (24 Septembre 2013)

Mes contacts sont pourtant synchronisés (sur le même appleID en tout cas, ils sont apparus sur le Mac après m'être loggué), mais je n'ai que la conversations que j'ai pu avoir depuis que j'ai mon nouvel ordi.
Serait-ce à cause de la présence de SMS dans la conversation en iMessage que j'ai?


----------

